# BXE 10Gb NIC Help



## Anakumulos (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm translating this over from the pfSense forum, since it appears to be more of an issue with FreeBSD. (https://forum.pfsense.org/index.php?topic=146029.0)

I have had my pfSense router working flawlessly for over 60 days now running 2.3.3 (FreeBSD 10.3).

I tried to upgrade on several occasions to 2.4.x (Running FreeBSD 11.0), and all attempts have been a bust due to issues with my Broadcom 10Gb NIC.

The device is detected and active, but it refuses to detect a link of any kind, even though 2.3.3 could detect it without a problem.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Current Hardware:
Dell Poweredge R210 II
BIOS 1.10.0
NIC: BCM957810A1006G (Broadcom 10GB PCI-E Dual SFP+ Port NIC Adapter Card)
Driver: BCM57810


----------



## ronaldlees (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't have a broadcom adapter, but perhaps this bug could be related?

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=213845


----------



## Anakumulos (Apr 8, 2018)

I think it might be a similar problem, but I dont think that is the one currently affecting it. Both 11.x and 12 both seem to have different variations of the problem, and neither appear to be working more than the other.


----------



## flipper_88 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'de personally  recommend that the Original Poster consider a network infrastructure equipment vender such a Net gear, 3 Com, Cisco systems, HPE (Hewlett Packard Enterprise) IBM  or Nortel Networks.


----------

